# ***UK Reptile Shows 2008***



## CBR1100XX

Just making this a sticky for any forthcoming UK Reptile Shows for *2008*.

Basically only post details about the show, include as much detail as you can to cover dates, location, entrance fees and whether you need to be a member of FBH, IHS Etc Etc. 

You can also include other info you know such as what sort of things will be available for sale or if it is show only. 

*Please Keep the rest of the thread post free* other than the details about a particular show as it will make it easier for others to check. Any other posts will be removed.


----------



## kingsnake

*British Reptile & Amphibian Society Show*

WE ARE HOLDING OUR SHOW ON SATURDAY 5TH JULY 2008
2 FLOORS OF TABLES (6FT LONG) £20 EACH, ELECTRICITY AVAILABLE TO ALL TABLES
PRIVATE BREEDERS ONLY
SHOPS WILL ONLY BE ALLOWED TO SELL EQUIPMENT AND DRY GOODS (LOCUSTS, VIVS ETC)
FOR BOOKINGS E-MAIL
[email protected]


----------



## kingsnake

*Reptile Show*

The 
BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY​
Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
*Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex*

On 05*th July 2008*

Open to the public from 10am to 3pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling *Captive Bred* livestock
Commercial Traders selling *Dry Goods*

*NO* sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

£20 per 6ft table length
Electricity available


----------



## kingsnake

Sorry for the long post..........
Just the show rules for the BRAS show on 5/7/2008. Including Burmese etc for the first time this year




*SHOW RULES*
All traders selling livestock will be private breeders. Commercial traders will only be allowed to sell dry goods. Any traders who do not comply with show rules will be removed from the hall.
*The trading rules of the show are as follows:*


When traders arrive, they will be issued with a badge. These badges must be worn at all times




No venomous species allowed in the hall.




Scorpions, spiders etc must be in closed containers and may not be opened during the day.




All animals must be in good health. Any not judged to be so by the vet(s) present must be removed from sale.




All animals must be in suitable containers so that they cannot escape and have enough room to move freely. 




Animals must have adequate water and heat/lighting.




If possible all animals must be in separate containers. Exceptions include pairs of animals offered for sale.




The container must contain the following information: Name of species, age/date of birth (if known), potential size when full grown, food required, Special requirements (if applicable).




The following species can be offered for sale: Burmese Pythons, Anacondas, African Rock Pythons, Reticulated Pythons, PROVIDING they are 6ft (2 metres) or under at time of sale. No Green iguanas, any DWA species, or any monitor lizards that can attain over 4 feet /1.5 metres in length to be offered for sale.




*NO* *wild caught (WC) or Long Term Captive (LTC) animals to be offered for sale.*




*NO* live rodents are to be offered for sale. 




Livestock must not be taken out of the container unless it is to be sexed for purposes of sale or checked for body condition (by the vet present).




Hand wipes *must be* made available for this purpose.




Any trader unsure of the capacity of the individual to adequately care for the animal being purchased has the right to refuse sale.




Care sheets *MUST* be issued with every purchase. Exceptions to include experienced keepers known to the seller.




Show hours will be 10am to 3pm.




Traders will be allowed entry from 8am to set up.




Free tea & coffee will be available for traders only.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

*Saturday 23rd February 2008
BugFest Invert Show
*Holy Trinity Church & Community Centre,
Lysander Road,
Yeovil
Further information: [email protected]
Entrance: Families £4, Adults £3,


----------



## Athravan

Taking this from the Doncaster thread as they don't seem to be here...

The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 8th June 2008

The Drill Hall- Ware Sunday 27th July 2008
The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 7th September 2008


----------



## fat-pat

times and entry for doncaster are:

Showimes – 10.45am – 4pm
£5 Adults
£2.50 Children


----------



## Asha

What's the location for the BRAS show posted above??


----------



## CBR1100XX

*INVERTS ONLY, NO REPTILES

BRITISH TARANTULA SOCIETY Annual Exhibition* 
The Coseley School
Henne Drive
Off Ivyhouse Lane
Coseley
West Midlands
WV14 9JW. 
On
 *Sunday 18th May 2008
**(Confirmed date)*
Open to the public at 11.00am
Entrance fee £3.50 Adults non members
£2.50 BTS Members (show membership card)
£2.50 Children

Details taken from BTS Show


----------



## CBR1100XX

Asha said:


> What's the location for the BRAS show posted above??



Ripple Hall
St Erkenwald Road
Barking
IG11 7UP


----------



## linda.t

do u know if there are going to be any shows in staffordshire this year.


----------



## Kev132

is that west midlands one instead of rodbaston ?

Kev


----------



## CBR1100XX

linda.t said:


> do u know if there are going to be any shows in staffordshire this year.


Rodbaston should still be going ahead.



Kev132 said:


> is that west midlands one instead of rodbaston ?
> 
> Kev


No mate the other show is BTS (Tarantulas), no reptiles will be on sale, have now updated post after seeing your question.


----------



## linda.t

fazer600sy said:


> Rodbaston should still be going ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> No mate the other show is BTS (Tarantulas), no reptiles will be on sale, have now updated post after seeing your question.


what month is rodbaston held and i've heard u need to have some sort of member ship.


----------



## CBR1100XX

linda.t said:


> what month is rodbaston held and i've heard u need to have some sort of member ship.


It was held in November last year so I presume it will be the same again this year. You needed to be a member last year but they may open to non members this year. 

All is still to be confirmed by the IHS and we will update this page when we know.


----------



## leeh1985

Hi i was wondering if anyone knew if the exeter expo was taking place this year as i know it was canceled last time?


----------



## linda.t

fazer600sy said:


> It was held in November last year so I presume it will be the same again this year. You needed to be a member last year but they may open to non members this year.
> 
> All is still to be confirmed by the IHS and we will update this page when we know.


thanks.


----------



## CBR1100XX

lhreptiles said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone knew if the exeter expo was taking place this year as i know it was canceled last time?


As far as I am aware it isn't but I think we are still waiting to hear from the organizer. Who I don't think has been around since the show got canceled.

There may be another show being organized in Yeovil by members of this forum but this is still to be confirmed.


----------



## twinklu

Hi
I'm trying to get more details on the Doncaster show, so have been on the Dome's website, it doesn't mention the show so i gave them a ring to get definite details and the person who i was put through to said they haven't got a show on. Has anybody got definite dates and such on the Doncaster show.
many thanks


----------



## Reptilerescueden

I still haven't been to a show yet and would love to attend one.


----------



## Aled

Anyone know of shows in south wales?
or traveling distance?
they allll seeem to be a million miles away lol.
cheerrrrrz aled.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Wouldn't mind travelling the distance if it was worth it lol


----------



## tombraider

Is there no shows around the north west area?


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Don't think so love 

BTW I can't sleep lol... too much going through my mind.


----------



## tombraider

Reptilerescueden said:


> Don't think so love
> 
> BTW I can't sleep lol... too much going through my mind.


Pity, you would think there would be something around the manchester area, even if it was just a small one 

Ive hardly slept the past couple of days too but mines due to being too nosey on here :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

tombraider said:


> Ive hardly slept the past couple of days too but mines due to being too nosey on here :lol2:


Hahahaha I have missed not staying up late and missing all the good banter on here. Late at night is when all the long time members come on and give it some wellie. :lol2: Just sometimes its good to throw alittle humour into what we do and our hobby. Think on you young uns!!! :lol2:


----------



## tombraider

Reptilerescueden said:


> Hahahaha I have missed not staying up late and missing all the good banter on here. Late at night is when all the long time members come on and give it some wellie. :lol2: Just sometimes its good to throw alittle humour into what we do and our hobby. Think on you young uns!!! :lol2:


Im going to try and get some sleep now or i wont be alert and keep up with tomorrow nights gossip on here :lol2:

Hopefully see you around tomorrow, night night : victory: x


----------



## AZUK

*exeter show*



fazer600sy said:


> As far as I am aware it isn't but I think we are still waiting to hear from the organizer. Who I don't think has been around since the show got canceled.


Not really surprising as he managed to con a lot of dosh from lots of disappointed people :bash:


----------



## iiisecondcreep

Any in Scotland?

I went to one in Scotland about 9yrs ago, but not sure if there has been any since


----------



## boa10

*Shows*

Hi members, I see in the rules about shows. Are green iguanas, wild caught and long term captive animals no longer allowed for sale now in shows?
Regards
Boa10


----------



## HS

I originally posted this is it's own thread, and realised this morning that this a sticky, so I have reposted it in here. 

New for 2008! 
MRAC (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club) are hosting a Reptle show/breeders meeting in Maidstone, Kent on Sunday 31st August 2008. 

The Market Hall 
Lockmeadow Market 
Maidstone 
Kent 

Open show, no membership required. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred animals 
(Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates). 

Commercial Traders selling dry goods only. 

For enquiries regarding booking tables contact [email protected] 
or Tel no. 07943911647 

Free Parking, Cafe, Train Stations close by, Town centre location.


----------



## bronzeyis200

tombraider said:


> Is there no shows around the north west area?


 There is an Exotic Animal Day on the 30th March at Eastham Country Park in the Wirral.I found the details in a what to do over easter booklet.Here are the exact details as printed in the mag...... Sunday 30th March Exotic Animal Day Eastham Country Park 11am - 3pm Join members of the Wirral Herpetological Club and the Rangers at Eastham Country Park and learn more about reptiles, amphibians and arachnids of the world.This event is suitable for all the family to enjoy. Children under 8 years must be accompanied by an adult.No need to book, just come along to the Park Visitor Centre. 0151 327 1007. I'm gonna pop over there for a nose, gonna be a busy enjoyable day for me that Sunday. Rep's day out and then the derby.


----------



## evilangel

*show*



Athravan said:


> Taking this from the Doncaster thread as they don't seem to be here...
> 
> The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 8th June 2008
> 
> The Drill Hall- Ware Sunday 27th July 2008
> The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 7th September 2008


Lookin 4ward to the donny show, dont have far to travel


----------



## kingsnake

*BRAS reptile show*

*We are rapidly running out of tables available for this show. If you have asked for a booking form, please return it ASAP to ensure that you get the tables you want*


----------



## jayjayoneill

*rep show*

were the closest 1 to manchester


----------



## Melon

BRAC going to basildon again ?


----------



## tick

Athravan said:


> Taking this from the Doncaster thread as they don't seem to be here...
> 
> The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 8th June 2008
> 
> The Drill Hall- Ware Sunday 27th July 2008
> The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 7th September 2008


 
The drill hall-Ware is this ware hertfordshire?


----------



## Fangio

Melon said:


> BRAC going to basildon again ?


Do you mean ERAC? If so then yes it's gonna be on the 21st of September but details aren't on the website yet.


----------



## BoaBird

*Kent Show*

As the MRAC show is in kent, will there be any breeders from europe selling snakes at the show? It would great to see some Dutch, German, or Belguim breeders.: victory:


----------



## sean k

*shows*

hi where abouts in kent is the MRAC i really want to go to a show, also are there any outher in kent. thanks.


----------



## HS

sean k said:


> hi where abouts in kent is the MRAC i really want to go to a show, also are there any outher in kent. thanks.


It was posted above, but I will repeat here...
MRAC (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club) are hosting a Reptile show/breeders meeting in Maidstone, Kent on Sunday 31st August 2008. 

The Market Hall 
Lockmeadow Market 
Maidstone 
Kent 

Open show, no membership required. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred animals 
(Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates). 

Commercial Traders selling dry goods only. 

For enquiries regarding booking tables contact [email protected] 
or Tel no. 07943911647 

Free Parking, Cafe, Train Stations close by, Town centre location.


----------



## sean k

*thanks*

thanks i may try and go there.


----------



## medusa0373

The possible show in Yeovil, will it include reptiles or would it just be inverts again?

Also does any1 know if there are any shows going on anywhere in the south of the country, ie south of London?? Essex/Kent etc are miles away!!


----------



## captaincarot

tombraider said:


> Pity, you would think there would be something around the manchester area, even if it was just a small one
> 
> Ive hardly slept the past couple of days too but mines due to being too nosey on here :lol2:


doncaster isn't actually that far from manchester, i live oldham and can get there in an hour and a half.


----------



## Young_Gun

tombraider said:


> Pity, you would think there would be something around the manchester area, even if it was just a small one
> 
> Ive hardly slept the past couple of days too but mines due to being too nosey on here :lol2:


There was gonna be one in Manchester, and one in Clevelys, but both were cancelled due to interference by 'the powers that be' :whistling2:

I'll be at Donny in June, should be fun.


----------



## bexley18

*Confused*

i have seen loads of different shows going on and loads of ppl saying you have to be members of loads of different things.

can someone tell me what shows are on in 2008 around the staffordshire area which you dont have to be members for.

thanks ever so much 

bex n dave


----------



## Twiisted

Hiya,

Can anyone give me the details of a show @ Essex in May?

Im going with a friend, but that friend is going with a friend & im tagging along... He cant remember what date it is


----------



## Fangio

Twiisted said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Can anyone give me the details of a show @ Essex in May?
> 
> Im going with a friend, but that friend is going with a friend & im tagging along... He cant remember what date it is


There's no shows where you can buy animals in May in Essex. Next "breeders meeting"/show is BRAS on July 5th in Barking.


----------



## corpselight

is there a site for that show in Ware in July? i can't seem to find anything and don't know who's putting it on.
cheers.


----------



## djjohn

corpselight said:


> is there a site for that show in Ware in July? i can't seem to find anything and don't know who's putting it on.
> cheers.


Its bieng put on by the I.H.S check there website


----------



## deano1099

Doncaster 2008

Sunday 8th June
Sunday 7th September

I will be attending both shows, i am looking for a really nice Adult Female Corn Snake preferably a high end morph, i will not be able to collect till early September though, but could meat at the show and i will give payment to you there and then, so if you have any Females that you would be considering to sell then please dont hesitate to contact me on:

thomaswhitecornsnake:boltblue.com


P.S i will pay good money for the right snake.

Thanks


----------



## ratley

medusa0373 said:


> The possible show in Yeovil, will it include reptiles or would it just be inverts again?
> 
> Also does any1 know if there are any shows going on anywhere in the south of the country, ie south of London?? Essex/Kent etc are miles away!!


I believe there will be a show in Portsmouth I'm still trying to find details : victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl

*doncaster shows*

has anyone any more details on these, like wat times, wat goes on there, how muchto get in, have 2 be a member etc


----------



## medusa0373

ratley said:


> I believe there will be a show in Portsmouth I'm still trying to find details : victory:


Oh wicked, if you find anything can you PM me? Also, if you need to be a member of anything to get in that would be really useful to know..... I know there's PRAS up there so I wonder if it would be members only.

Cheers matey!!


----------



## djjohn

ratley said:


> I believe there will be a show in Portsmouth I'm still trying to find details : victory:


P.R.A.S will be holding a breeders meeting on the 26th october this will be open to the public


----------



## spend_day

any shows in or anywhere near norfolk


----------



## lola

spend_day said:


> any shows in or anywhere near norfolk


  that's just what I was going to ask!!!

I see the KL reptile club are advertising for new members in the adtrader online - have you been to that?


----------



## Burmalot

Theres a show in Norwich on Sept 14th not sure of address


----------



## amyloveys

any around the west midlands, gloucester/bristol etc ?


----------



## Stubby

*Northampton Town Show 24th and 25th May*

The Northampton Amphibian, Reptile and Insect Association will have a display at the Northampton Town show, Franklins Gardens on May 24th -25th 2008.

This is a display only, plenty to look at but no animals to buy.

Amphibian Reptile & Insect Association - Shows & Events

Northampton Town Show

Entry to the show costs £2.50 for the day - that's the whole show, not just the reptile tent.


----------



## corpselight

djjohn said:


> Its bieng put on by the I.H.S check there website


cheers mate


----------



## TheOne23

Just wondering the usual price for a leo. how little can they cost and how high ect???


----------



## CBR1100XX

TheOne23 said:


> Just wondering the usual price for a leo. how little can they cost and how high ect???


This is a question for lizard section or classified chat.: victory:


----------



## TheOne23

I meant at reptile shows!


----------



## vikki3683

Are there any shows in my area this year? Shrewsbury/Shropshire/midlands?


----------



## nikki42

*Reptile shows in the South*

Hi,

These doesn't seem to be any reptile shws in the South other than Essex, does anyone know of any?? I've also heard that the Exeter show has been cancelled is this true?

Grateful for all replies!
Thanks!


----------



## djjohn

nikki42 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These doesn't seem to be any reptile shws in the South other than Essex, does anyone know of any?? I've also heard that the Exeter show has been cancelled is this true?
> 
> Grateful for all replies!
> Thanks!


There is a show in portsmouth on the 26th october this will be open to the public


----------



## gecko dude

hey are theyre any shows close to plymouth in 2008 ones with leopard geckos as im insane about them:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::whip::bash::notworthy:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

is the pompy show the closest to bournemouth


----------



## zebredy

Fangio said:


> There's no shows where you can buy animals in May in Essex. Next "breeders meeting"/show is BRAS on July 5th in Barking.


 
Do you have too be a member to attend this show, and whats that all about? Whats all these different memberships all about?

I just wanted to go along to a show to see what it was all about, but if membership is required then I'm not to sure about going...


----------



## Renfield

I'm going to the Barking show because I'm primarily looking for 3 or 4 Female Morph Beardies, Am I looking in the right place please?


----------



## bikemadbaz

*doncaster dome show*

just rang the dome, (09:15. friday 6th june.) they have confirmed there is a show on this sunday (8th June) 10:00 - 4:00. :2thumb:


----------



## sue

Can anyone confirm a date for Basildon as if it 21st Sept then there are 3 rep fairs 3 weeks running? Seems a bit daft. I could have sworn there was one August ish?


----------



## wournous

*17/06/08*

Am I right in thinking theres the I.H.S show in donny on 17th june. Got really confused, I know theres a donny on again on 7 sept, if someone could clear this up for me would be a great help. :whistling2: must be having a senior moment. :blush:


----------



## Fangio

sue said:


> Can anyone confirm a date for Basildon as if it 21st Sept then there are 3 rep fairs 3 weeks running? Seems a bit daft. I could have sworn there was one August ish?


yes it's 21st september.

What are the other two rep fairs you mention?


----------



## Fangio

zebredy said:


> Do you have too be a member to attend this show, and whats that all about? Whats all these different memberships all about?
> 
> I just wanted to go along to a show to see what it was all about, but if membership is required then I'm not to sure about going...


Sorry.....only just seen this. No you don't need to be a member for the 5th July show - it's open to the general public


----------



## bloodcorn

Fangio said:


> yes it's 21st september.
> 
> What are the other two rep fairs you mention?


The other two are Doncaster on the 7th and Hamm on the 13th


----------



## bloodcorn

wournous said:


> Am I right in thinking theres the I.H.S show in donny on 17th june. Got really confused, I know theres a donny on again on 7 sept, if someone could clear this up for me would be a great help. :whistling2: must be having a senior moment. :blush:


Doncaster show was last Sunday :whistling2:


----------



## sue

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fangio*
> _yes it's 21st september.
> 
> What are the other two rep fairs you mention?_
> 
> The other two are Doncaster on the 7th and Hamm on the 13th


Actually I had forgotten Hamm, the two I was referring to are Doncaster on 7th Sept and EHS at Norwich on 14th so if Basildon is 21st there will be stall holders saying they haven't sold enough and hobbyists saying they don't have any money lol! I know they are in different parts of the country but some of us do all three. or did, I won't be this year as my other half can't get 3 weekends off in a row


----------



## PremierPythons

I am visiting the UK between July and November. I'll be staying in the Midlands - can anyone recommend any shows that would be good for me to attend?!

Cheers,
Premier Pythons
PremierPythons.com - Home


----------



## captaincarot

neminf said:


> Doncaster show was last Sunday :whistling2:


and the next doncaster show is 7th september.


----------



## casperclone

Is there evere reptile shows in southend?


----------



## djjohn

sue said:


> Actually I had forgotten Hamm, the two I was referring to are Doncaster on 7th Sept and EHS at Norwich on 14th so if Basildon is 21st there will be stall holders saying they haven't sold enough and hobbyists saying they don't have any money lol! I know they are in different parts of the country but some of us do all three. or did, I won't be this year as my other half can't get 3 weekends off in a row


theres also one on 31st august in kent so thats four in a row


----------



## arkreptiles

*Rodbaston, Staffordshire*

This show is 16th November 2008 ......

See West Mids IHS Website and contact Brian ....


----------



## boaworld

how to book in table in nearest Doncaster shows?


----------



## Fangio

sue said:


> Actually I had forgotten Hamm, the two I was referring to are Doncaster on 7th Sept and EHS at Norwich on 14th so if Basildon is 21st there will be stall holders saying they haven't sold enough and hobbyists saying they don't have any money lol! I know they are in different parts of the country but some of us do all three. or did, I won't be this year as my other half can't get 3 weekends off in a row


It's never been an issue before and Basildon has always been a very busy show. Hamm is in another country so not really an issue. Doncaster is a long way from Basildon so most of the show crowd won't have been to the other (buyers that is). The EHS one I didn't know about but I'll bring it up at the next meet. Somehow I doubt that date will change though.


----------



## Fangio

Just to add to the above. Yes the show is definately the 21st. The EHS show mentioned is the same date as Hamm......craziness IMO but there ya go


----------



## linda.t

nicklamb said:


> This show is 16th November 2008 ......
> 
> See West Mids IHS Website and contact Brian ....


is it open to non members this year or not,any idea.


----------



## arkreptiles

linda.t said:


> is it open to non members this year or not,any idea.


I think the idea was that the organisers want it to be open to the public this year but best to check with Brian if they achieved it...


----------



## Caz

*EHS SHOW NORWICH 14th SEPT 08*

E.H.S SHOW
Hellesdon High School
Middletons lane
Norwich

Sunday 14th Sept.

This is the uk's longest running show/breeders meeting.

Captive bred private animals and traders with dry goods.

All welcome!!

P.M me if you require a table booking form. There are a few spaces left now.


----------



## milly

if any one knows more info on the basildon show on the 21st of september please can you post where it will be held, opening and closing times, and wether you have to be a member or not oh and how much entry is. thanks


----------



## tryme

u lot said the show was on the 14th at barking it was on the 5th what happened


----------



## tryme

i think somebody told me the wrong dates i think that was last years..any way it would be nice if somebody could write a list of all confirmed shows from this date onwards (july til the end of the year) it would be very helpful so we dont have to skim and scam through the whole thread. Cheers


----------



## ReptileKid

Is there any reptile shows/expos near bristol?


----------



## cornmorphs

tryme said:


> u lot said the show was on the 14th at barking it was on the 5th what happened


 looks like someone got it wrong.. there ar about 20 threads, literally saying when it is, and that everyone was looking forward to LAST weekend


----------



## tryme

just so i dont get it wrong could somebody please help keep me up to date on the maidstone show on the 31st of august thanks


----------



## NBLADE

milly said:


> if any one knows more info on the basildon show on the 21st of september please can you post where it will be held, opening and closing times, and wether you have to be a member or not oh and how much entry is. thanks


 
same question, does anyone have any more details on the basildon show. 
thanks


----------



## Fangio

milly said:


> if any one knows more info on the basildon show on the 21st of september please can you post where it will be held, opening and closing times, and wether you have to be a member or not oh and how much entry is. thanks





NBLADE said:


> same question, does anyone have any more details on the basildon show.
> thanks


(borrowed info from elsewhere)

Essex Reptile & Amphibian Club Breeders Meeting on Sunday 21st September 2008 at:

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB 
Gardiners Way, 
Gardiners Lane South, 
Basildon, 
Essex SS14 3AP 


This will be open to the general public 
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs: 
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock 
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods


----------



## derekthefrog=]

are there any shows in the South West as i havent been to one before and it would be nice to attend!
liam xD


----------



## potter556

*shows*

Hi all,

can somebody give me the dates for all shows during the calendar year please?
I'm in norfolk and would love to go to one so any help would be great.
PM me if its easier


----------



## wilko69

ratley said:


> I believe there will be a show in Portsmouth I'm still trying to find details : victory:


ahhh great finally one nearby when you have got the details can you pm me please thanks


----------



## Eublicious

*havant show*

When is the reptile show in havant in oct this year and do you have to be a member can i bring my b/f who isn't a member of any herp societies?


----------



## djjohn

Eublicious said:


> When is the reptile show in havant in oct this year and do you have to be a member can i bring my b/f who isn't a member of any herp societies?


its the 27th october and open to the public so yes you can bring your b/f


----------



## StuW247

Shows comming up are

New for 2008! 
MRAC (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club) are hosting a Reptile show/breeders meeting in Maidstone, Kent on Sunday 31st August 2008. 

The Market Hall 
Lockmeadow Market 
Maidstone 
Kent 

Open show, no membership required. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred animals 
(Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates). 

Commercial Traders selling dry goods only. 

For enquiries regarding booking tables contact [email protected] 
or Tel no. 07943911647 

Free Parking, Cafe, Train Stations close by, Town centre location.



E.H.S SHOW
Hellesdon High School
Middletons lane
Norwich

Sunday 14th Sept.

This is the uk's longest running show/breeders meeting.

Captive bred private animals and traders with dry goods.

All welcome!!

P.M Caz if you require a table booking form. There are a few spaces left now.


Essex Reptile & Amphibian Club Breeders Meeting on Sunday 21st September 2008 at:

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB 
Gardiners Way, 
Gardiners Lane South, 
Basildon, 
Essex SS14 3AP 


This will be open to the general public 
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs: 
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock 
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods


----------



## StuW247

*The Dome - Doncaster 
**DN4 7PD*

* Sunday 7th September 2008.

Application forms now available .

For booking details etc. please contact our Events Organiser

Richard Brook :- 01274 548342 or e-mail

copied from IHS website.
*


----------



## nickyh

Does anyone know who to contact about getting a table at the Basildon show?
Thanks


----------



## webby06_2007

hi u lot,
can any of u tell me if the E.H.S SHOW is still going on on the 14th sept? as i am looking to go also if the is anyone down my way that wants to go im sure the will be a few seats avalible in my car


----------



## gecko dude

Hey im living in devon and i hear that the exeter show has been cancelled are there anymore near plymouth thanks:bash:


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO

does anyone know of any shows that r closest to bristol many thanks


----------



## spikemu

are there any shows near or in Reading ?????? 

cheers guys and gals


----------



## ReptileGuy2008

Anyone know of any shows in or around Manchester. Thanks Andy
:snake:


----------



## rc10andy

ReptileGuy2008 said:


> Anyone know of any shows in or around Manchester. Thanks Andy
> :snake:


 Donnys not that far 7th sept


----------



## ReptileGuy2008

Where abouts in Doncaster is the show, thanks


----------



## Young_Gun

ReptileGuy2008 said:


> Where abouts in Doncaster is the show, thanks


Oddly enough, in Doncaster 

It's in Yorkshire.


----------



## ReptileGuy2008

are you a d:censor:k i know where Doncaster is but what is the address of the show:bash:


----------



## Young_Gun

ReptileGuy2008 said:


> are you a d:censor:k i know where Doncaster is but what is the address of the show:bash:


Calm down tinkerbelle.

Dome Leisure Centre
Doncaster Lakeside
Bawtry
Doncaster
DN4 7PD

doncaster reptile show location - Google Search


----------



## linda.t

does anyone know yet if u have to become a member to go to the rodbaston show.


----------



## nickyh

Please help - i am desperately trying to find out who is in charge of table allocation at the Basildon show? I have been on the ERAC website and emailed the 'contact' twice but no-one has got back to me. Am i trying the right place?
Thanks
Nicky


----------



## Fangio

nickyh said:


> Please help - i am desperately trying to find out who is in charge of table allocation at the Basildon show? I have been on the ERAC website and emailed the 'contact' twice but no-one has got back to me. Am i trying the right place?
> Thanks
> Nicky


You are but I'm afraid all tables are long gone.


----------



## DannyCRS

Does anyone have any details on the rodbaston show, if so can you post as much info as possible.

Thanks


----------



## mattm85

does anyone know if theres any shows comin up near lincoln anytime soon??

thanx guys


----------



## Blackecho

mattm85 said:


> does anyone know if theres any shows comin up near lincoln anytime soon??
> 
> thanx guys


Norwich on 9th November.


----------



## Kami22

I've been asking here and there about the Portsmouth show but cannot get the answers i need lol.
Does anyone have the address for this show as we will be using the sat nav to get there.
Thanks.


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

who went to the basildon show if you did did you think it was good becouse it was my first one and that may be really good or really bad compared to other ones so post if it was good or not thanks


----------



## Twilight_Kat

i went  thought it was pretty good considering it was the first rep show ive been to, just hated the fact that i cudnt move at certain points coz it was really crowded lol... but at least i got my dwarf boa  woop!!

What did everyone else think?


----------



## cubeykc

Blackecho said:


> Norwich on 9th November.


so norwich is def the 9th woop woop


----------



## GothGirl

Any more shows up north anytime soon? or in Yorkshire in general?

Would also like to refer everyone to my thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/189297-would-anyone-interested-reptile-auction.html

...regarding a reptile auction


----------



## langyfromswansea

any show is wales soon


----------



## danilovespiglet

Any shows coming up in south wales or as near to south wales as possible?


----------



## Frasereptile

any down south?


----------



## Slurm

IHS west midlands show will prolly be closest, check IHS website out for details.


----------



## Caz

As per Mod's request an update on the EHS meeting, Norwich.

9th NOVEMBER 2009
HELLESDON HIGH SCHOOL
MIDDLETONS LANE
NORWICH
(USUAL VENUE)

OVER 70 TABLES OF C.B REPTILE AMPHIBIANS AND INVERTS + FOOD AND EQUIPMENT

11AM - 4PM

ALL WELCOME NO MEMBERSHIP REQUIRED.

A FEW TABLES LEFT TO BOOK. PM ME FOR DETAILS.


----------



## dragonsRus

linda.t said:


> does anyone know yet if u have to become a member to go to the rodbaston show.


nope, i phoned the man on the IHS website and he said its open to the public !


----------



## Serious D

Hi every1 i was chatin 2 a guy in a pet shop today and he recons theres gonna be a reptile show next month in Shrewsbury or some where near there does ne 1 know if thats true or not, if not can ne 1 tell me when the next show is gonna be in the north west thanks.


----------



## Jake89

Can i have an update are left this year please. : victory:


----------



## milly

Jake89 said:


> Can i have an update are left this year please. : victory:


same please preffablly in essex thanks


----------



## KatiePearce

Can someone let me know any events happened in the west mids where I can view and buy reptiles? I cant find anything? Nothing on IHS either?
Thanks


----------



## connord94

Does anyone know of any shows around the Newcastle/Washington/Sunderland area?

I'm only 14 so I can't travel too far but buses and taxi's are available.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if there were no shows around here . . .


Cheers,
Connor


----------



## monty24_69

no mate they class manchester (which in my eyes are the midlands) as the north east so uve got to do sum travellin to get to them. I want something in the northeast but there isn't anything. but if your interested there is a guy trying to set up a meeting monthly with reptile breeders and enthusiasts all you need to do is tell him your interested pm me if you are


----------



## Grantski

Any shows in Essex this year? Proberly goto the Norwich one, never been to a reptile show before


----------



## oglekm

i am looking for shows around manchester will travel some distance, anyone know of any


----------



## Freehoustie

Anyone know of any shows in the North East or Scotland. 

PM me please.

very much appreciated

john


----------



## Marsters2276

Anyone know of any shows in the South?
Just missed the Portsmouth show 

Thanks


----------



## tynmar_56

why are all the shows down south ? very tough to get to for us up norf...


----------



## Jon2ooo8

are there any shows in wales? or near e.g. bristol?


----------



## puyopop

anyone know any upcoming shows in London or around it.

thanks


----------



## Charlottie

hii
does any know of a show in the north west ??


----------



## Liam09

im looking to go to a show in the east midlands, any one know of any

PM me please


----------



## Fangio

I do believe all the UK shows are done for this year. It's wait and see time for the clubs to announce next years show dates etc.


----------

